# Ain Sukhna by Taxi



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi folks just wondered if any of you have used a taxi for a day trip to Ain sukhna. 
1. how much did you pay for a return trip?
2. Any tips on where and cheap to go for a day beach access?

thanks for your time and help.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Mogg it would be useful to let us know where you want the taxi from.


----------



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

That would help lol traveling from Cairo.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Cairo is quite big makes a difference from Katameya or 6th Oct


----------



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

6th Oct


----------

